# Scars on tortoise areola.



## Anyfoot (Aug 20, 2017)

Out of the babies I've hatched only 2 of them had these marks on the areola. Why does this happen? I'm thinking it's from the membrane within the egg, maybe they got too dry inside the egg, is that even possible. One of these was extremely misshaped when it hatched so maybe there was a big air pocket in the egg causing the membrane to dry onto the carapace. The other one I thought was a dud egg, I carefully put a hole in the egg to find a fully developed baby, he sat in the egg for a further week before hatching out, did I cause this ones egg membrane to dry out onto the carapace by letting air get into the egg. 
Will the scares ever disappear? 
The first one is the baby that hatched misshaped.


----------



## Markw84 (Aug 20, 2017)

I've seen that on hatchlings as well. I have always concluded it was either the membrane or albumen or combination that sticks to the carapace and dries. The drying albumen can really become sticky as it starts to dry out. It does wear off eventually.


----------

